# King 3



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello all,

Love or hate the team, I fell in love with the original paint De Rosa did for Rock Racing, and have looked for an ex team frame since then... and finally have one and it's built!

It's 6.6kg with pedals and garmin 500. Well chuffed. Just had a quick ride to test him out (he's called Ugo, of course) and it's just a beautiful ride, even in the wind.

Carbon spacers on order and a bike fit due, before you ask about the steerer!

edit- pics were here, but crikey, i may not bother as i need even more posts to share them...

























































Frame: 2008 De Rosa King 3 for Rock Racing 
Forks: De Rosa
Bars: Deda 100
Stem: KCNC sc wing
Headset: Campagnolo chorus
Bar Tape: Deda

Front Brake Lever: SRAM red
Front Caliper: SRAM red black edition
Rear Brake Lever: SRAM red
Rear Caliper: SRAM red black edition

Shifters: SRAM red
Cables: Jagwire racer
Front Mech: SRAM red black edition
Rear Mech: SRAM red black edition

Seat: San Marco Aspide
Seat Post: KCNC stubby
Seat Post Clamp: KCNC stubby

Cranks: SRAM red black edition
Chainring(s): compact SRAM red black edition
Chain: SRAM 1091
Cassette: SRAM 1090
Pedals: Look keo
Bottom Bracket: SRAM ceramic

Front Wheel: Cole T50 carbon tubular
Tire: Vittoria Corsa evo CX tubular

Back Wheel: Cole T50 carbon tubular
Tire: Vittoria Corsa evo CX tubular

Accessories: Comtat bottle cages, Garmin 500, helicopter taped frame.

The importer in NZ has the only orange version of this - think it's Lamborghini arancio pearl, and a white one too! happy with my only venom green one, and please, no "you can only use campagnolo on an italian bike" comments...


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

4 posts until i can share the pics...


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

3 posts and counting...


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

two...


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

one...


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

pictures are up! Sorry if i'm supposed to find 10 posts to respond to over the days and then post my bike up, a bit too excited to find a De Rosa forum and not be able to use it!


----------



## Siena (Feb 3, 2011)

*...*

The looks great! I'm also thinking of finding a King 3 in white. Sounds like you like it


----------



## DAmianwelch (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks Siena- I think the white looks very good on them- good luck with your search. It's early days with my first superbike but i am enjoying it very much. Definitely recommended!


----------



## John Cyr (Oct 12, 2011)

But you can only use Campagnolo on an Italian bike!

kidding.

Looks very nice!


----------

